# Cwc Spotted On Telly



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey did anyone see Ultimate Force














Saturday nite, sad I know.

The old SAS Gaffa, well known Actor, was using a CWC quartz watch, the G10 or W10, sorry I get this mixed up.

Regards

Bry


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes same guy was the Col. in 'Soldier Soldier' quite a few years back....

Ultimate Force

I remember seeing it and thinking... Surely he'd of had the chance to get one of the older issue ones... etc. After all if he couldn't get one out of the QM What chance had the other guys got!!!!!!!

Most of those guys wear Std. Sterilised non-traceable watches anyway so quite a bit suspension of disbelief required...

Nice shot of the watch though!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I never got the sterile watch thing.If you are issued with say a Rolex then does it mean you must be Swiss when captured?All sterile means is no issue markings.A watch is not a means of tracing ones unit or country









All Special forces mostly use Casio anyway


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I think it is mostly free choice and they wear their own watches... Because the issue watches were usually only issued when needed then taken back soon afterwards...

I think the QM had about 30 in stock for the whole unit.

A sterile watch is a watch that cannot be traced back to being official issue...

No added markings just a std. watch that you could buy retail.

Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi I saw that









What was "Grant Mitchel" or who ever he is in this







waring. It looked far more intresting









MIKE.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Wear what you like but it better work properly.

Incidentally that actor's slaphead machismo is as much of a giveaway as his watch markings would be .


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

> slaphead machismo

















I am bald







by choice though


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

AlexR said:


> > slaphead machismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No offence intended.

They tell me I have a balding patch at the back of my head .I don't have to believe it if I don't want to !


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm glad I'm almost bald , aparantly I'm more virile.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Bald is the new Hairy
















Wet shaved my head every other day for the last 8 years


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a "Reverse Mohican" (negative punk me







),mind you if youv`e going to loose hair when your older why couldn`t it be from the face shaving is such a


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What bugs me is I have two older brothers (eldest nearly 60)with full heads of hair





























,I complained to my manufacturer about shoddy workmanship but my mother replied I was outside the warranty period


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Good ole Grant use to wear a Rollie Sub in e'enders perhaps he wears a platiniium president or Yachtmaster now









Perhaps I could send my Vadar







as a SaS Prop piece, of course Â£100 per shot.

Regards

Bry


----------

